# Digicam



## utkarsh_kusd (Dec 31, 2006)

Can someone plz give me the names and model no of some digicam between 15k-20K????


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 31, 2006)

Canon Digital IXUS 65
16.5K


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 31, 2006)

i will prefer something from Sony like W100 or H2 or Nikon


----------



## 47shailesh (Jan 22, 2007)

GO for Canon powershot AS710 IS with 6x optical zoom and 7.1 MP


----------

